
First-Class Runtime Generation of High-Performance Types Using Exotypes [pdf] - jamii
http://theory.stanford.edu/~aiken/publications/papers/pldi14b.pdf
======
jamii
> Each exotype achieves expressiveness similar to libraries written in
> dynamically-typed languages but implements optimizations that exceed the
> performance of existing libraries written in low-level statically-typed
> languages

Terra seems to grant a lot of the benefits of writing a compiler for your
problem with much less of the pain. A high-level dynamic language for
metaprogramming and scaffolding paired with a low-level static language for
performance-critical sections.

